
Show HN: Simple but Powerful IDE for Databases - celinelee
https://www.sqlgate.com/
======
Phenix88be
It's hard to find information on this marketing website. Here is a summary
gathered from the comments :

\- It's for windows

\- It's not open source

\- They plan to build a cross-platform IDE using Electron

I think we have solid alternative in the open source world and I don't really
see how this product is better (This is based on the information provided by
the website).

~~~
AquaLineSpirit
What is the open source alternative?

~~~
arboghast
There's DBeaver Community

~~~
russellbeattie
I'm pretty sure the GUI developers of DBeaver are blind sadists who want to
punish all database admins for their sins. It would be considered 'cruel and
unusual' in any U.S. court of law. It's not just ugly, it's a crime against
humanity itself. Small animals within 10 yards of a computer inexplicably die
any time the program is started.

That said, it really is quite useful and usually the best tool to get db stuff
done quickly. It's my go to dbadmin app.

~~~
tclancy
Phew, it's not just me then. I use it in a clean room after locking the house
up.

The fact I happened to save one ad-hoc SQL query now means every time I hit
the "New script" button I have an interstitial step where I have to say, "No,
not that script, a new one" is frustrating.

------
stephenr
It's 2019 and not a single mention of which OS this runs on. I had to download
it to find out it's for Windows.

Might want to make a note of that somewhere.

~~~
celinelee
That's a very good point. Thank you for the comment! I'll mention it to my
team and have that issue fixed. :) We are also currently beta testing a cross-
platform IDE, so please stay tuned!

~~~
jvagner
Screenshots.

~~~
kennydude
This. It's a piece of software yet nothing on the homepage even shows it!

------
CaptainHiggins
I'm not sure the "free" version of the product exists. After installing from
here
[https://www.sqlgate.com/product/download](https://www.sqlgate.com/product/download)
and handing over a lot of personal information, I received a time-limited
trial version. Uninstalled.

------
markuman
I guess dbeaver is much better, more powerfull and open source IDE for
databases.

~~~
zepearl
I just needed a DB-client with which 1) I could have multiple SQLs in a single
page/file (hope you know what I mean) and 2) execute single ones based on
where the cursor is positioned, 3) without a delimiter at the end of each SQL,
and 4) see as well execution plans (for some DBs e.g. MariaDB) and 5) to work
with multiple databases (MariaDB, PostgreSQL, Clickhouse, DB2, MonetDB,
Oracle, generic JDBC) and DBeaver totally saved me and I don't see any
alternative (which I now anyway don't need).

I would pay for the "enterprise edition", but for a fixed amount not limited
by usage but based on SW-versions (e.g. get upgrades for 1 year and after that
to be able to keep using "the old version XYZ" until I have a reason to
upgrade for which I would have to pay again). The 149$/year (
[https://dbeaver.com/](https://dbeaver.com/) at the bottom) sounds like it
would stop working after 1y no matter which version I'm using :(

------
nexact
One-time fee okay. 40$ a month? Hell no.

~~~
bdcravens
DataGrip is $20 a month for more features. However, after you've paid for 12
months you get perpetual access, so you can essentially pay for 12 months (or
yearly at $199) and it essentially becomes a one-time license to that version
if you'd rather not keep paying.

(I've been a DataGrip customer for a couple of years now)

~~~
h1d
Also gets cheaper on 2nd and 3rd year.

------
lunchladydoris
If you have IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate, try the Database plugin. It essentially
turns IntelliJ into DataGrip (their dedicated database IDE).

~~~
cr0sh
Now if only they'd do this with clion.

/yeah, I know that it went the opposite way; it just bugs me that I can't have
great C/C++ support in IntelliJ like you used to get with the plugin that no
longer works...

------
michaelmior
Would be nice to be able to see some high-res screenshots without having to go
through watching several videos.

------
Dnguyen
I've been using Toad for a long time and looking for something better, less
buggy, more performant. Watching the video this looks very promising. Looking
at the limitation of the Free version, it's too limiting to really give it a
try. For example, only one connection at a time, limit to two tabs, no data
import and export, clipboard size limit. I need to see how it handles my
everyday usage before I can determine if I want to switch.

------
paracyst
Tried this for a few minutes at work (very heavy SQL Server shop). It doesn't
play well with databases that have different schemas but the same table name.

schema1.users

schema2.users

schema3.users

schema4.users

The auto-complete seems to always choose the last one and it displays it as
'users' with no indication of the schema. This alone makes this unusable for
me at the present time

------
tnolet
If on Mac, try Tableplus. Free version is already great. I use it for Postgres
and Redis. Recommended

------
pojntfx
Whoa. Proprietary IDE for _Windows_ in 2019.

~~~
robotron
One of the team members is on this post stating cross-platform is coming via
Electron.

------
sebringj
is "Show HN:" a paid way for companies to advertise on hacker news? If not,
awesome, otherwise, I feel a bit naive in thinking HN was a more pure approach
to content and would be very disappointed.

~~~
uniclaude
Well the guidelines say that _" Show HN is a way to share something that
you've made on Hacker News."_ but it looks like the community is satisfied to
have marketers promoting (which is what OP does) instead of builders
discussing with other hackers.

I share your disappointment and would like to know how the admins see this.

------
m19n
I love the music for the demo video. Especially the second part. Oracle never
sounded better.

Joke aside. Looks like a pretty useful tool. Seems to be focused on workflows.

~~~
celinelee
Glad to hear you like the music! Hahaha. Thanks for taking a look at the
video/tool. Always good to get feedback. :)

------
gigatexal
Postgres listed twice on the main page:

“Use SQLGate and raise your work productivity from Oracle to SQLServer,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MariaDB, Tibero and PostgreSQL!”

~~~
celinelee
Oh! Nice catch! Thanks for letting me know. I'll fix it right away.

------
bdcravens
$15-25 a month? (or $40 a month for all?) (The free version doesn't support
basic things like import and export, so it's really not viable for
professionals)

DataGrip is $20/month, for all databases, and includes additional ones this
product doesn't support. Nor does it have limits like the number of tabs you
can have open. And it's cross platform today.

------
revskill
ER design, Query builder, Query Debugger, Query planner, DB Report generation
are some best features to me comparing to pgAdmin.

------
Padrio
On the Frontpage, "Start your Subscription" inside the Description for the
Free Version there is the Link [0] which leads to a broken "403 forbidden"
page.

[0] [https://cms-alpha-www.sqlgate.com/pricing/subscription](https://cms-
alpha-www.sqlgate.com/pricing/subscription)

------
hprotagonist
Featurelist vs. DataGrip?

~~~
rntksi
My main annoyance, so to say, with DataGrip is their certificate handling. It
ignores the root certs in MacOS keychain and I have to add those in the app.

But other than that I love it. It's replaced all other SQL tools/ide/admin
I've used.

------
_mitch
403 Error on this page: [https://cms-alpha-
www.sqlgate.com/pricing/subscription](https://cms-alpha-
www.sqlgate.com/pricing/subscription)

------
jak92
What language is the demo video in ?

[https://www.youtube.com/embed/AqHlNy8nnJc?autoplay=1](https://www.youtube.com/embed/AqHlNy8nnJc?autoplay=1)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
That looks like Hangul...so Korean.

Interesting, I think this is the first time I’ve seen a ShowHN from Korea.

------
evrydayhustling
Any screenshots of postgres execution plan exploration? This is 99% of what
I'd consider a new tool for. (Other tool suggestions also welcome.)

------
JimBrimble35
SQLGate sounds like what the news will call the data breach that happens when
everyone who switched to this DBMS gets back door'ed

------
m3nu
Is the video in Korean for everyone or just me?

------
natalyarostova
....The entire video is in Japanese.

~~~
pushpop
That isn’t Japanese, it looks more like Hangul than Kanji. So my guess would
be Korean.

~~~
natalyarostova
Hmm, thanks for letting me know!

------
1f97
how is this better than DataGrip?

------
negamax
Why does this look so much like IntelliJ with SQL plugin :/

~~~
rgoulter
FWIW, JetBrains has an IDE for SQL things.
[https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/?fromMenu](https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/?fromMenu)

(I've no affiliation with JetBrains).

~~~
bdcravens
Been using Data Grip as my regular database client for a couple of years, very
happy.

------
Brozilean
The logo is very similar to Office 365's...

------
mika9090
Written in Delphi

------
garbonicc
For crying out loud why is your site in english and your videos in whatever
asian language that is. Gradeschool level mistakes her, wtf.

